# Shabess



## danir (Jan 26, 2007)

This is something that happens every Friday in the Market in Jerusalem.
About an hour before dark (when it becomes sabath), A group of ultra orthodox jews come to the market to make all the merchants close their stores. They blow their horns and make a lot of noise, and tell everyone to hurry.







Dani


----------



## just x joey (Jan 26, 2007)

need more contrast and mayeb sum more detail? try burnign and dodgeing


----------



## danir (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks just x joey. I'm just begining to learn the possibilities of post processing.
Dani.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes, it is quite quite grey, but the scene as you captured it is interesting, something I would not normally see ever in my life, so it has a photojournalistic quality to it, and I like to also hear your story about it. And learn the name for this. "Shabess". 

That one guy does not look too happy about the noise .


----------



## danir (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks Corina for your interest. 'Shabess' is the Yidish word for Sabath or Saterday. In this day Jews (the religious ones) are not supposed to work (and that includes driving, using electrical appliances, lighting fire etc.), so these guys try to force the market to be closed on time an hour before 3 stars are seen.
It is actually a funny show because although the merchants do close their shops on time (most of them being half religious themselves), they do mock the intruders.
Dani


----------

